# Cannot live consistently with a certain belief



## Toasty (Nov 28, 2016)

If one cannot live consistently with his belief then does that mean that his belief is false? Suppose a person believes that moral relativism is true and he cannot live consistently with that belief. Does that mean his belief is false? 

Is the principle "cannot live consistently with a certain belief" a reliable indicator that a belief is false?


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 28, 2016)

I don't think so. Invert it to this: people can believe a true statement but fail to live it.

Suppose someone believes, "none is righteous, no not one." If that person then falls into self-righteous behavior, does that mean the belief is false?

No, not at all. It means the person who believes the statement lives inconsistently--but the belief is still true.


----------

